# Guys, listen up



## Sean99 (Jul 16, 2002)

My girlfriend has had IBS for over 5 years now. When we first got together, it wasn't as bad and everything was great. But over the past year it has gotten pretty bad for her. Unfortunately, I wasn't as supportive as I should have been. I would think sometimes that she was just making an excuse not go out or do anything. I did not educate myself on IBS until just a few days ago. Too late for me, we are now broken up because of constant arguing about her illness. I wish I had taken the time to learn about this sooner. Maybe our relationship could have been saved. Maybe it still can I hope. I love her too much to give up on her. Guys, don't make the same mistake I did. Give them all the support that they need and then some. Realize that they are feeling terrible almost everyday and that they are doing there best to make themselves happy and you happy. Be there for them at all times and she will probably be more grateful for you then you ever will know. Jamie, if you read this, know that I love you so much and that I am learning all that I can to understand what you are going through. Hopefully our story can have a happy ending after all. Sean Eastpointe, MI


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

SM,You rock! I hope this woman will see the light and realize how lucky she is to have someone like you, even if your sympathy may have been a bit slow in coming. Good luck to you both!sailaway


----------

